# RMI Performance u Belastbarkeit



## Cojote (25. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

im Rahmen einer Studienarbeit habe ich eine größere Applikation zu entwickeln. Diese soll einmal über einen entfernten GUI-Client (Swing) für den Admin pflegbar sein. In Bezug aufs Komm-Mittel habe ich mich hier schon für RMI entschieden.
Nun bietet die App jedoch auch eine Schnittstelle die später aus einer JSP heraus angesprochen (als Server wird ein Tomcat, der auf der gleichen Maschine läuft, benutzt, falls das eine Rolle spielen sollte) wird um die Daten dann auf einer Webseite anzuzeigen und genau hier liegt mein Problem. 
Ich bin mir total im unklaren darüber wie diese Komm. zwischen App und JSP ablaufen soll. Das einfachste wäre wohl auch hier RMI zu benutzen.

Irgendwie fühle ich mich unwohl mit dem Datenabruf per RMI in Bezug auf Performance und Belastbarkeit des resultierenden Systems, mir fehlen aber praktische Erfahrungen. Deshalb wäre ich froh wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen oder falls notwendig alternative Ansätze aufzeigen könnte.


----------



## nocxsville (29. Jan 2007)

Hallo ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich möchte eine Art Nachrichtenverarbeitungssystem entwickeln. Ein Teil dieser Anwendung soll ein Instant Messenger werden. Nun ist meine Frage wie belastbar RMI ist. Läuft ein RMI Server (unterverwendung von zweiseitigen RMI) auch noch bei einer Beanspruchung von 100 gleichzeitigen Benutzern performant? Oder sollte man das eher mit Sockets umsetzen? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?!?

Ich hoffe auf eure Erfahrung 

Gruß,
nocxsville.


----------



## babuschka (4. Feb 2007)

nocxsville hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] Nun ist meine Frage wie belastbar RMI ist. Läuft ein RMI Server (unterverwendung von zweiseitigen RMI) auch noch bei einer Beanspruchung von 100 gleichzeitigen Benutzern performant? Oder sollte man das eher mit Sockets umsetzen? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?!? [...]



Dieser Frage schließe ich mich an!


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2007)

RMI basiert intern auch auf Sockets. Nur bleibt die gesamte Kommunikations- und Netzwerkschicht vor dem Programmierer verborgen.


----------

